# 181--- bc---w/t



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 3101
View attachment 3100
This is the Big Boy I mounted Saturday--181 BC score-clean 10pt--largest typical I ever mounted--U.P. Buck--28" longest beam and 6 1/2 " bases---Have 3 more Big Boys to Mount-He Dressed at 250 lbs---Had him outside drying in the breeze today-----------sb
View attachment 3099


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hes pretty, and big! Looks aged too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mount Skip ! He's a bruiser.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Once again super work Skip!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He's a beaut., ones like that you always want to put in the extra effort.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What a Brute!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Job Skip


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I saw em on the trail but had to pass em up ..... still waiting on his daddy.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'll be doing his buddy next----maybe wednesday----sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What a beauty! Thanks for sharing with us, Skip!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

That beautiful buck made some huge rubs. Did you ever find one? Nice very nice mount!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wowsers! Nice work Skip.


----------

